# Letter to Editor Supporting 4H Packgoat Project



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

One of our 4-H members just sent a letter to the editor of our local newspaper, The Frederick News Post, describing the positive benefits of the packgoat project and put in a plug for our fair events this coming weekend. It was just published this past Sunday:

Pack goats?

Good job, Kira!


----------



## sam b (Mar 27, 2010)

Kudos to your 4-H'er for doing that. Here in Erie county NY have finally gotten our working goat program to have some recognition. For our fair we had more 4-H'ers showing working class than dairy and that was with crossovers. Our kids are realizing that the public interest is growing and any good exposure is a plus. We went as far as walking several of our packgoats in our fair parade on the cooler days and the crowds loved it. It is good to see other children are taking a leadership role in geting the public to see the light and fun.


----------

